# Will you always have a dog?



## Zeev

Once your pup(s) are gone will you get another? Is the heart break of losing a dog too much to consider having another or will the new possibilities seem endless somehow again?

My main questions is: will you always have a dog in your life?

It's been rough for us so I'm gonna say after my 3 are gone I will NEVER have another dog...same goes for cats. I am actually kind of looking forward to an empty nest...lol!


----------



## wolfy dog

I don't want to be without a dog ever! My entire childhood was empty without one.


----------



## Bearshandler

As long as I am able, I will have a dog.


----------



## Springbrz

We will not have another dog.


----------



## NadDog24

I refuse to be dogless


----------



## Fodder

i’m 40 and i’ve never not had a dog…. i don’t plan on ever changing that either. as long as i’m able and as long as there are dogs in need of homes - i will have one. it almost feels selfish for me not to.


----------



## Benjaminb

I plan to always own at least one dog.


----------



## Zeev

Springbrz said:


> We will not have another dog.


I really thought I would not have someone in the same boat.

Why?


----------



## tim_s_adams

I won't have another dog. But I'll never be dogless! By that I mean, my dog is 5 now, and I'm In my 60s, so by the time she's gone, if I got another that dog would outlive me very likely. That seems very unfair to the dog, so I'll just continue to work with and enjoy other people's dogs at that point...


----------



## Torr

Seven years ago, I had "Baxter" and i had to give him away. I went to see him this summer and found out that he was doing great in his "new" home. This old man that took him has a hobby farm for him to "run" And said he couldn't imagine a day in his life without Baxter. He was 80 years old when he picked Baxter up from me. The old man is 88 years old now. His wife agrees, life with a dog is a blessing! I will go and get more pictures of my friend soon and post back when i do. Can you imagine looking for a dog when you are 80??
















Me, the old man, and Baxter.. I still miss my boy!


----------



## Zeev

Torr said:


> Seven years ago, I had "Baxter" and i had to give him away. I went to see him this summer and found out that he was doing great in his "new" home. This old man that took him has a hobby farm for him to "run" And said he couldn't imagine a day in his life without Baxter. He was 80 years old when he picked Baxter up from me. The old man is 88 years old now. His wife agrees, life with a dog is a blessing! I will go and get more pictures of my friend soon and post back when i do. Can you imagine looking for a dog when you are 80??
> View attachment 577738
> 
> View attachment 577739
> 
> Me, the old man, and Baxter.. I still miss my boy!


That is such a sweet story <3


----------



## Zeev

tim_s_adams said:


> I won't have another dog. But I'll never be dogless! By that I mean, my dog is 5 now, and I'm In my 60s, so by the time she's gone, if I got another that dog would outlive me very likely. That seems very unfair to the dog, so I'll just continue to work with and enjoy other people's dogs at that point...


I hope you live longer than you think...


----------



## Torr

Zeev, you have a kind heart.. just what a pet deserves.
I missed Baxter after holding back the desire to see him again after all these years and have my heart ripped out because i gave him away so long ago.. But ever since i did go and see him, and knew that i couldn't have him back, i did the next best thing.. and got a new GSD Yay ! "Bear Cub"
























Bear Cub swooning on the deck, soaking wet because he loves water soooo much !


----------



## Springbrz

Zeev said:


> I really thought I would not have someone in the same boat.
> 
> Why?


I love our dog but when we got her GSD was not my breed choice it was my husbands. We both wanted a go anywhere with us dog and she turned out not to be that dog. She was poorly breed and has many health and temperament issues. She doesn't travel well and has really inhibited our empty nest life plans. She has cost us a fortune in vetting and feeding. We are in our late 50's now and my health isn't that great these days. I have auto immune polyarthritis (possibly misdiagnosed and it's lupus), thyroid disease and most recently cervical spine issues. I just don't have it in me to manage the daily needs of another dog after this one. I struggle now. She is 8.5 now and her HD is getting bad. She wants to be active but her body doesn't allow it. She is developing nighttime anxiety and keeps waking us up at all hours of the night just to have us "be" with her where she wants us to be even though we allow her on the bed (which is low so she can get up on it) she doesn't want to sleep on the bed with us. We're tired all the time. I'm just spent on so many levels. We have made so many sacrifices for the dog we have now. Lifetime commitment we take very seriously and we are keeping it. Don't get me wrong she has brought us great joy over the years and we love her very much but she is a lot. For whatever time she has left on the earth she will be loved greatly and well cared for to the best of our ability. We've had several dogs over the last 35 years and all of them got the best we had to offer. 
It wouldn't be fair to another dog or me as I don't believe I will be able to meet the daily needs of another dog in the future. 
To be honest...I don't want to try. Will I miss having a dog one day...absolutely. But that alone is not a good reason to get another dog.


----------



## Dunkirk

No, regrettably. My husband is retiring in a year or 2, after Nitro dies, that will be it. While we have pet insurance, (the excess tripled this year) Nitro has always had lots of medical expenses. A dog with health issues would be a financial strain on us during retirement. Having unexpected health issues in our old age with a dog would be an emotional and physical strain.


----------



## David Winners

I will always have a dog. Most of my leisure time is spent with my dog in some way or another. Dogs enrich my life in so many ways. I like having a canine partner in life.

When I can no longer keep up with an active breed, I'll get something lower maintenance.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl

Everything I enjoy doing is pretty much with dogs. I can't imagine life without a dog. My back is absolutely screaming at me right now. I'm not sure why. There is a boarder in my kennel right now who is very weak and needs a boost to get his butt up so maybe that's why. It made me worry about what I'll do when my dogs need more physical help. Especially my big boy who's like 90lb.

But I just can't imagine not having a dog. Agree with what David said...I love my english lab. He is SO easy. I'm already torn if I will ever get another shepherd.


----------



## Pawsed

I would hate not to have a dog, but I'm getting to the age where a young dog could outlive me. I don't want that to happen and feel it would be so unfair to the dog.

When our current dog is gone we will have to make some difficult decisions. Might consider taking in an older dog or fostering. Hopefully we won't need to face that situation for several more years, if we and our dog are lucky.


----------



## drparker151

I’m 60, retired, and have had dogs since grade school. When on occasion I feel blue and wonder why even get up, this beautiful soul is there to help. So excited to be greeting a new day that I can’t help but smile as she wakes me up to start a new adventure.

Or as a coffee cup I saw on Facebook said “My dog is the reason I get up everyday, really freaking early, every day.“ and I love it.

I will always have a dog.

Edit adding: One of my three animal loving kids would happily take in my dog if needed. Probably even argue over who got to.


----------



## Sabre's Mom

I can't imagine life without a GSD.

Back in 2014 I lost both of my senior GSD's within a month. I hated coming home to an empty house. Two weeks after the second passed, I was talking to a breeder.

As long as I can physically handle a GSD, I will have a dog. After that, we'll see.


----------



## car2ner

I thought my last dog was two dogs ago. But I am fairly sure we will never have another puppy. I don't want my dogs to outlive me. When our two have passed on we might adopt a retired senior or foster or who knows. I learned to never say never.


----------



## GSD07

My current dog is our last GSD puppy. After that I don’t know, it may be a retired from breeding female Shepherd, or another breed. I’m thinking an English lab or retired greyhound. Or a smaller breed but I don’t know how to handle small breeds so I am not sure. Hopefully we will not have to worry about this decision for the next ten years or more.


----------



## Nigel

No, I’m pretty sure my 7 month old mal puppy has pushed me to become a cat person 🙃 In all seriousness, i rarely know what I will do two days from now let alone 12-14 years. Adopting a middle aged or senior sounds like the most probable “plan” down the road.


----------



## dogfaeries

I got panicky when I lost Carly last year, and I was down to just one dog (Scarlet). I was worried that something would happen to her, and I would be dog-less for the first time in 40 years. My big plan was to beg my friend Bonnie (who is Nora’s breeder) for a dog, any dog, if that happened. I have Nora now, in addition to my lovely Scarlet, so no dog-less worries here. And Russ is a temporary house guest, so I’m currently up to my eyeballs in GSDs.

I will always have a dog. I seriously can’t imagine life without one.


----------



## Gwyllgi

The longest I had been without a dog was roughly 7 years, living and working abroad prevented it but when I came back to the UK I purchased my current dog. Hopefully, I will always have a dog in my life, as long as I can afford to give them what they need and I am physically able to.


----------



## dogfaeries

Nigel said:


> No, I’m pretty sure my 7 month old mal puppy has pushed me to become a cat person  In all seriousness, i rarely know what I will do two days from now let alone 12-14 years. Adopting a middle aged or senior sounds like the most probable “plan” down the road.


Several years ago, my breeder gave her retired champion girl to our GSD mentor. Mary was in her 80’s and hadn’t had a GSD in quite awhile (she bred and showed corgis). So one day, she groomed up Rose, and sent her to Mary’s house. It was the most wonderful thing to have done. Mary spoiled Rose, and was so happy to have that gorgeous girl. When Mary got ill and could no longer take care of her, Rose went back to my breeder’s house. Mary got to enjoy Rose for a few years, and Rose lived out the rest of her life back home. I believe she was 12 when she died. She was my Sage’s mother (and Scarlet’s grandmother).


----------



## cagal

My husband has categorically said no more dogs after this one although I’d like one more. If Django lives an “average” lifespan, we’d be retiring by the time he goes and plan to travel more anyway. In fairness, hubby was on the fence about getting this puppy but agreed in the end so I have to respect his wishes on this.


----------



## Honey Maid

Zeev said:


> It's been rough for us so I'm gonna say after my 3 are gone I will NEVER have another dog...same goes for cats. I am actually kind of looking forward to an empty nest...lol!


I'm with you wholeheartedly. In my situation I've ALWAYS had someone, or something, dependent on me. When we were 'down' to 3 dogs we were NOT going to get another. But then my husband started wanting a 'bigger' dog again. Of the 3 we had, one was 40lb, one 35 lb and one 17 lbs. He missed having a big dog. Hemmed and hawed, and decided to go ahead and get a GSD puppy, our LAST puppy, at least. I think we may end up always having a dog, as if we find a stray, we keep it, after looking for it's owner of course. But yes, I too am looking forward to an empty nest, but it's going to take close to 14 years now, haha.


----------



## Honey Maid

I've always told my daughter, Whenever I'm too old to have a dog, I'm gonna get a RAT! Rats make great pets, only live about 2 to 3 years. My daughter had a rat when she was about 10, "Spot", Spot was a great pet, we could let her run around in the house, call her and she'd come running. What was funny, now that I think of if, the cats never bothered Spot.


----------



## Fodder

Fodder said:


> i’m 40 and i’ve never not had a dog…. i don’t plan on ever changing that either. as long as i’m able and as long as there are dogs in need of homes - i will have one. it almost feels selfish for me not to.


for reference, my fully independent 100yr old grandmother has a 14yr old cocker spaniel and a 5yr old maltese…. she mentioned just this past year, that she hopes that it doesn’t come to it, but that she’d like me to help her find a GSD as her next dog.

so that’s the type of influence i’m dealing with when i say what i say…


----------



## Galathiel

I've had a GSD since I was 10 years old. I got her as a Christmas present and was solely responsible for her care and training. I'm not sure how to live my life without pets. I'm not sure I want to know. I've always had cats and dogs (and various other animals when young). I've always said I would have at least one of each. That's what I have now. I wouldn't mind adding a small dog again ... I miss having a snuggle bud. My shih tzu passed away when he was a couple of weeks from his 16th birthday a few years ago and I work too many hours right now to be able to potty train a small dog ... they are harder than GSDs for sure. Maybe if I got to part-time or retire. Regardless, I do plan on always having pets. With my husband working out of town so much, they provide a lot of companionship and company. Hard to think about not having them.


----------



## Sunflowers

My Tibetan Spaniel lived to 18 1/2.
In the end, he was blind, deaf, and incontinent. I was 8 months pregnant and was on my hands and knees cleaning up dog poo... and crying. But he was still eating, not in pain, so I kept going. That dog lived 2 more years, and it was devastating to have to put him down.
The day I put him down, I swore I was never getting a dog, ever again. Too much work when they get old, too much heartache watching them decline, and then the end.., just too much.
But 9 years later, my boys and my husband kept saying we should have a dog. Not just any dog: they said a GSD, and no other breed was acceptable. Eventually they wore me down, and we got Hans.
Having a German Shepherd is one of the deepest and strongest relationships you can have. As they say, there are dogs, and then there are German Shepherds.

Now we get to your original question: “Will you always have a DOG?”

I honestly don’t know. If I get too decrepit to have a GSD, I’m not sure I want another breed.


----------



## dogma13

I can't imagine not having one.I suppose the day may come when I just can't though.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl

Honey Maid said:


> I've always told my daughter, Whenever I'm too old to have a dog, I'm gonna get a RAT! Rats make great pets, only live about 2 to 3 years. My daughter had a rat when she was about 10, "Spot", Spot was a great pet, we could let her run around in the house, call her and she'd come running. What was funny, now that I think of if, the cats never bothered Spot.


Yes!!!! Rats are the best!! I briefly had no dog in my mid twenties and I had 2 rats to fill the void. My SD was an older puppy living with a trainer. The day my rats died my trainer delivered my new puppy to my door a month early because she didn’t want me to be without an animal.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl

Also. There is "stuff". I have a UTV, and when my old girl had her problems I bought a dog stretcher. So for instance, if my 90lb dog got hurt up the mountain I know I could not carry him down. But I could bring him down in the UTV. I could not lift him but the stretcher has little wheels on one end so I could move him in a pinch if I had to. 

So there are ways to provide for a dog's needs when it's outside your physical ability.


----------



## wolfy dog

I had pet rats and trained them to come so they could be loose in the house for an hour or so. Very sweet little animals but so messy! I remember their sleepy content faces from their litter box and their smelly hammocks. They are super smart and funny and love your companionship even without food.


----------



## dogma13

I used to keep rats too.Great little pets!DH isn't a fan though.


----------



## wolfy dog

dogma13 said:


> I used to keep rats too.Great little pets!DH isn't a fan though.


Same here and Deja would eat them if she could. She is good at barn hunt...


----------



## Dunkirk

cagal said:


> My husband has categorically said no more dogs after this one although I’d like one more. If Django lives an “average” lifespan, we’d be retiring by the time he goes and plan to travel more anyway. In fairness, hubby was on the fence about getting this puppy but agreed in the end so I have to respect his wishes on this.


Exactly the same here. We bought Nitro for me when my husband got a long contract job inter-state, and wouldn't be home. He's currently on another inter-state contract and due to covid, he hasn't even been able to come home for a visit since March.


----------



## middleofnowhere

In this thread someone said they couldn't imagine getting another dog in their 80s, another person said they wanted to travel, others are nearing retirement. Another mentioned the anguish of the dog's death for the human.

Let's start with the pain we have when they die... yes, it hurts. it hurts a lot. BUT it is a darned small price to pay for the joy their lives have brought me.

So far as aging, retiring, traveling ---- Somehow I keep getting old (beats the alternative as near as I can tell from here), I've retired, any traveling I do will be done with dogs. YES I can imagine getting another dog in my 80s. 80s aren't here yet but I hope to live to see them - and more dogs. I intend to live to be 100 and I intend to have dogs. I'd love to have the current duo with me that long but that's unrealistic. 

If you think you don't want a dog to mess up your retirement plans - it sounds like you don't deserve a dog to mess up your retirement plans. Take a look around at the climate change we are facing --- the days of motorhoming to heck and gone should be coming to a close. the days of me driving a gas powered vehicle around are likely coming to a close. These last 18 months should let you know that something is going to mess with your retirement "plans." Dogs just sound like a good idea to me. Travel - not so much. (from the sound of this thread, spouses not so much, too)


----------



## LuvShepherds

David Winners said:


> I will always have a dog. Most of my leisure time is spent with my dog in some way or another. Dogs enrich my life in so many ways. I like having a canine partner in life.
> 
> When I can no longer keep up with an active breed, I'll get something lower maintenance.


What breed would you get?

I always want a dog. I have children and a few young friends who would take mine from me if I couldn’t keep them anymore. I’m not sure about breed. I prefer large dogs to small.


----------



## GSD07

Even though it sounds counterintuitive, larger dogs are preferable for older people because small dogs are a tripping hazard.


----------



## Sabis mom

I will have a dog until I am dead. New pup may be last puppy, or not. Doubt I will have more then one for the most part. I really like all the time I have for Shadow. 
There are any number of seniors needing last stop homes. That is always on my mind if these shepherds get to be too much. I adored my Shelties and Danes are great couch potatoes. I love Poms and most Terriers, except JRT's. I always said I wanted another Yorkie some day, if I could find a real one.
Of course, knowing me I could end up with no dogs...
except a few.


----------



## David Winners

LuvShepherds said:


> What breed would you get?
> 
> I always want a dog. I have children and a few young friends who would take mine from me if I couldn’t keep them anymore. I’m not sure about breed. I prefer large dogs to small.


Mastiff, greyhound, Newfoundland, Saint, Pyrenees, Afghan, whippet, etc...


----------



## PNWBlue

_"In this thread someone said they couldn't imagine getting another dog in their 80s, another person said they wanted to travel, others are nearing retirement. Another mentioned the anguish of the dog's death for the human.

Let's start with the pain we have when they die... yes, it hurts. it hurts a lot. BUT it is a darned small price to pay for the joy their lives have brought me.

So far as aging, retiring, traveling ---- Somehow I keep getting old (beats the alternative as near as I can tell from here), I've retired, any traveling I do will be done with dogs. YES I can imagine getting another dog in my 80s. 80s aren't here yet but I hope to live to see them - and more dogs. I intend to live to be 100 and I intend to have dogs. I'd love to have the current duo with me that long but that's unrealistic.

If you think you don't want a dog to mess up your retirement plans - it sounds like you don't deserve a dog to mess up your retirement plans. Take a look around at the climate change we are facing --- the days of motorhoming to heck and gone should be coming to a close. the days of me driving a gas powered vehicle around are likely coming to a close. These last 18 months should let you know that something is going to mess with your retirement "plans." Dogs just sound like a good idea to me. Travel - not so much. (from the sound of this thread, spouses not so much, too)"_





I'm with you. My current GSD will take me into my 80's and I will get another when he goes. And that one will take me into my 90's. 

I feel obligated to give my German Shepherd a quality dogs life. So we spend a good deal of time in the forest and the mountains. That adds extra years onto my life. Years my dog give and gives me. So I feel obligated to them. 

So I will always have one.


----------



## GSDchoice

I agree with David...
I'd like to always have a dog, but as we get older I'm not sure we can get an active working/herding breed. It just would not be fair to the dog.

Maybe I'd toddle around the block with a basset hound* on the end of my leash, and we can go home and take a nap together 😊

_* he/she would need to be a rescue though. That's important to me, to take in a canine that's down on his/her luck..._


----------



## Miika's Mom

As long as I am able I will have a dog, preferably a GSD, a GSDx or at least a herding breed. After my now 18 year old cat (kidney failure for several years and has to be crated 90% of the time and getting senile) passes there will be no more cats. After my two remaining horses (both 32-1/2 years old and one is definitely feeling his age and getting a bit senile as well) pass I will not OWN anymore. 

Yes, our four legged family members give us a reason to get our backsides out of bed no matter the weather or what is going on in the world. When people ask I always tell them it is cheaper than seeing a counselor/psychiatrist every week, lol. 

If I travel, my girls go with me. I have no issue sleeping in the back of the truck with them if that is what is available. 

I had gone without for over a year before Miika (still had 4 horses and 2 cats) and I know how empty the days were even so. 

Yes, I know it is going to hurt beyond words when I lose Miika (who has been my “I can do everything you need me to do” girl). And at 8, it could be in 2 years or 8 more. Hopefully I will still have Kiisa (she is 6) but I am already planning for a puppy in a couple of years. They that remain give you a reason to get your backside out of bed every day, lol, like I said before. They also force you to move forward like many people cannot. 

I cannot envision a better companion in my future.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl

Part of having a dog in my old age would be knowing I had a good safety net for the dog. Fostering for a good rescue comes to mind, because then if something happens to me the rescue will be responsible for the dog.

probably fostering older, slower dogs


----------



## car2ner

Thecowboysgirl said:


> Part of having a dog in my old age would be knowing I had a good safety net for the dog. Fostering for a good rescue comes to mind, because then if something happens to me the rescue will be responsible for the dog.
> 
> probably fostering older, slower dogs


Indeed, so long as we have the funds for the vet, a dog that needs a comfortable safe place to hang out and have company. Maybe even serve as a watch dog. That is an easy purpose for an oldster. "Hey Mom, Dad, someone is at the door".


----------



## David Winners

We love to travel and recently, our life situation changed in a way that allows us some time to do so. We purposely bought an SUV and travel trailer combination that suits traveling and living with large dogs. It's important enough to us to have the dogs in our daily lives that we are structuring our retirement around facilitating that outcome.

Camping with the dogs has been a wonderful thing for both us and the dogs. 24/7 adventure and training opportunities have helped shape Valor into such a wonderful dog to have around. He goes everywhere with me and I can't imagine a better life for a dog. From the boardwalk on Myrtle Beach to the Smokey Mountains, we have shared so many good times together already.


----------



## Chloé&Buck

This is seriously a great topic. I think the whole question of what dogs come to represent in people's lives, and what "meaning" people attach to it, is fascinating.
From what I've seen around me, I believe a dog's lifespan is often associated to a "slice" of human life, the grief we go through when we loose one is beyond grieving or "missing" the dog himself as a being. You're grieving a whole chunk of your life.
The loss of a dog is often a time when people check in within their own self, and 
realize what's gone. And what I find quite fascinating and a bit magic in this process, is that when the time comes, you grieve things that have already been gone for a long time... Only you didn't quite realize it until the dog dies and makes you "grieve it all at once".
You'll grieve your whole childhood/teenage years when your childhood dog goes. Grieve your marriage years when the marriage dog goes. Your parenting days when the family dog goes, etc.
It's probably how grieving works in general, these are times when you suddenly have to digest all the gone things (even when some have been gone for years already).

As for me, I feel a lot like Wolfy. So dog-deprived in my childhood, it's like I'm making up for it now.
I'm still too young to look back much, but I don't feel anything could stop me from having dogs. I can actually picture myself taking in older shelter dogs as I age, that would be a win-win


----------



## mikegray660

Thecowboysgirl said:


> Part of having a dog in my old age would be knowing I had a good safety net for the dog. Fostering for a good rescue comes to mind, because then if something happens to me the rescue will be responsible for the dog.
> 
> probably fostering older, slower dogs


Most responsible rescue's will take any of the dogs they've adopted out back in should circumstances change for the original adopters
the rescue i volunteer at has had dogs come back for some instances where the adopters have succumbed to illness or unexpected tragedies. While it may not be ideal for a older dog to be returned back to the rescue, its a good safety net, and sure beats them going to a general shelter - being a single person with no family i was inclined to adopt from a rescue with this type of policy


----------



## Rabidwolfie

I've always had dogs and I like to think I always will.

Before I got Sutter Cain, I had a rescue pup. He lived to be 21 years old, 16 of those years with me, and losing him was one of the hardest things I've ever had to go through. I fostered a few dogs and that really helped a lot. It was hard letting the fosters go, but seeing how happy the families were and knowing that these pups were going to good loving homes helped me get over my grief.

Then I got my current baby boy and he's been nothing but a joy. So while losing a dog will always hurt, it's never bad enough to keep me from getting another.


----------



## Chloé&Buck

Rabidwolfie said:


> I've always had dogs and I like to think I always will.
> 
> Before I got Sutter Cain, I had a rescue pup. He lived to be 21 years old, 16 of those years with me, and losing him was one of the hardest things I've ever had to go through. I fostered a few dogs and that really helped a lot. It was hard letting the fosters go, but seeing how happy the families were and knowing that these pups were going to good loving homes helped me get over my grief.
> 
> Then I got my current baby boy and he's been nothing but a joy. So while losing a dog will always hurt, it's never bad enough to keep me from getting another.


So true, I felt the same about fostering dogs.
I also think fostering helps you relativize many things. We tend to idealize the "one and only" model in our western cultures... Another very interesting subject IMO.
I've talked about this with several friends, and I'm super curious how people feel about having just one, or multiple dogs.
Some say they would not consider having several dogs as they kind of idealize and cherish the "fusion" with the one. Whereas others love to have whole packs. I would be more a pack person I guess (though I only have 2 at the moment).
From my perspective, there are so much possibilities... And I also love to see dog-dog interaction, this is just a never ending source of joy and knowledge.
New things, patterns, behaviors, etc. appear with each new encounter, I just can't get enough of this.
And I think my fostering experience is part of why I got so passionate about it all.


----------



## Chloé&Buck

Also, when you foster, you get to realize there are many possible roads to take... There are many possible stories and many ways to love, not just the "till death do us part" way.
Doing the right thing for one dog at one point in time, even only for a few weeks or months, is also a way to love and super enriching.
The dog doesn't need to die with you for love to exist. I've loved every dog I've fostered whole heartedly, I still get news once on a while from most of the adopting families.


----------



## AboutAbby

My Abby is my dream pup. I got her late (my age) . By accident. I didn't go looking for her. A friend said its time to get your dream pet. Here her or her brother. That being said I don't plan on having any other pets after my Abbynormal. But then I didn't think I would get her or my 14 year old beloved kittens either. ( he from 5 weeks, rescue the other rescued from a friends basement, that's all she knew) SO... will I get another dog? I don't plan on it but some of the best things you get you don't plan for.... If there is a pet that needs me and finds me, I won't turn my back, just like with these three. They're famiiy. that I didn't plan for.


----------



## car2ner

David Winners said:


> We love to travel and recently, our life situation changed in a way that allows us some time to do so. We purposely bought an SUV and travel trailer combination that suits traveling and living with large dogs. It's important enough to us to have the dogs in our daily lives that we are structuring our retirement around facilitating that outcome.
> 
> Camping with the dogs has been a wonderful thing for both us and the dogs. 24/7 adventure and training opportunities have helped shape Valor into such a wonderful dog to have around. He goes everywhere with me and I can't imagine a better life for a dog. From the boardwalk on Myrtle Beach to the Smokey Mountains, we have shared so many good times together already.


That's why we have an RV, too. When we go places we want to bring our dogs. And if a campground has a size restriction we go elsewhere.


----------



## WNGD

I'll have a GSD or two until they drop me in the ground. 
When Harley goes in about 6 years, I'll get another with Rogan who will be going on 8 and so on. 
At that rate, I have about 5 more dogs in me


----------



## wolfy dog

WNGD said:


> At that rate, I have about 5 more dogs in me


Weird idea, right? I realized years ago that there would be a time I wouldn't get a new dog. Before that time, I always thought that this or that breed would be nice to have . Now I need planning. What I started with Deja and Bo is only getting a dog from a breeder who would always back me up and take them back if I can no longer care for them. Their phone numbers are posted on the fridge for my hubby to call them when I suddenly drop dead.


----------



## Miika's Mom

I neglected to add that no matter your age you should have a plan in case you pass before your dogs, cats, horses, rats, etc. Discuss it with the prospective new homes and then put it in your will.

Also, we got my dad a new, adult dog when he was in his early 80s. Best thing we could have done for him.

WOW, thought I posted this over 12 hours ago and here it is still 😳


----------



## tim_s_adams

Miika's Mom said:


> I neglected to add that no matter your age you should have a plan in case you pass before your dogs, cats, horses, rats, etc. Discuss it with the prospective new homes and then put it in your will.
> 
> Also, we got my dad a new, adult dog when he was in his early 80s. Best thing we could have done for him.
> 
> WOW, thought I posted this over 12 hours ago and here it is still 😳


Great advice, but it presupposes that this is an option available to everyone, and frankly it isn't!

I know many people who are struggling with this dilemma right now. Not that there's necessarily an immediate issue, but just that it's getting time to consider it...then they realize how limited their viable options really are!

If you have no close family, or none capable or willing, no ties to a rescue or breeder, no close friends that would be willing much less qualified. What options are there really?

Most people, at least in this country, don't know or aren't friends with their immediate neighbors. Much less have any kind of "extended" network of folks to fall back on.

For me, and I'm quite opinionated and selective, I have lots of friends, some that I've known since I was preteens, but few that I feel would be good homes for my dog!

She deserves better...


----------



## Chloé&Buck

Same here. I feel I have great friends and adorable neighbors, but no compatible second home comes to mind. Especially for my boy who demands a more skilled owner...


----------



## Thecowboysgirl

car2ner said:


> That's why we have an RV, too. When we go places we want to bring our dogs. And if a campground has a size restriction we go elsewhere.


yep we also RV with our dogs and when we go on vacation, they come. BeforeCOVID we still had 2 GSD and 1 lab and there were some places that would not take us with the 3 big dogs. But now with just 1 GSD and 1 lab we don’t have that problem.


----------



## car2ner

Having those "what if" plans was something I preached when Covid first started hitting the news. As people stuck at home brought home shelter dogs, I was thinking "I hope they have someone to look after them if they get sick". My family can't take them. Too much for my next door neighbor who just adopted a GSD girl. 

I hope my family remembers to contact one of our training clubs or our breeder. Any of those folks will help rehome our dogs and there is a decent rescue here. 
But once we start traveling in our RV, different story.


----------



## David Winners

Deploying in the military forced my family to make contingency plans and that habit has carried over. I certainly made plans for my retired military dog Fama to go to a familiar trainer if necessary, instead of placing that burden/risk on the family. As she got older, plans changed.

We were talking about this subject just the other day, and the DW feels comfortable enough with Valor that she would keep him if anything happened to me. 

You never know what tomorrow will bring and having a plan in place can alleviate stress on the family, including the dogs.


----------



## Sabis mom

Being me there is always a plan for my dogs. Covid was weird because the plan was for if I got dead, not sick. 
Shadow would always have been put down if I died, she simply isn't a rehoming dog. Although she really seems to like @Saphire! Lol.
Valors little sister will have a back up plan in place before she comes home, likely return to breeder. 
It is a dog to dog thing and does change as they age but I always make sure my plans are in writing and well known.
The bonus to this forum is that we have resources. When Covid hit I reached out and had a few offers to take care of Punk if I got sick.


----------



## wolfy dog

My in-laws found a working line hunting dog and decided to keep it. They were in their early 80's. We all thought it was a bad idea. The dog has passed on and the folks are 95. They had many years of fun and company because of him. Luckily an accident never happened because it was a crazy untrained active dog. We all were on standby and thankfully we never had to take him.


----------



## Squidwardp

I understand those who say they may not or will not get another working line, high drive GSD after they hit a certain age. Also, those who say they will not get a dog who might oiutlive them.

But in a counterpoint to that, you just don't know, no one does, what time you are allotted. Nothing is promised. In the last few years, I've lost two of my college roommates. One was the best man in my wedding. Both were baseball players, one was a small school All American pitcher who seemed about as healthy as a person could be. 

If something happened to me, my wife would take care of our dogs. We love the breed. But we have loved other breeds. I could see a more mellow show line as we got older. 
'
As far as the heartbreak, that just kind of goes with the territory. Not having a dog to avoid a repeat is understandable, but not my choice, personally. Before COVID hit, my younger brother passed away. He had a wolf hybrid that he loved above all other pets. It died maybe a decade ago, and he vowed never to get another dog. He kept that promise. I wished he hadn't, because he had love for animals (a cat, a Chinese golden pheasant) that found other outlets. A dog would have been good for him, I think. They don't displace the lost ones.


----------



## WNGD

wolfy dog said:


> Weird idea, right? I realized years ago that there would be a time I wouldn't get a new dog. Before that time, I always thought that this or that breed would be nice to have . Now I need planning. What I started with Deja and Bo is only getting a dog from a breeder who would always back me up and take them back if I can no longer care for them. Their phone numbers are posted on the fridge for my hubby to call them when I suddenly drop dead.


Any of my kids would take my dogs, 2 of them would be awesome for them. My daughter says she wants no husband, no kids but 12 dogs...maybe she's the smart one.


----------



## wolfy dog

There's more chances of a successful relationship with dogs I think


----------



## louisebarron

Springbrz said:


> We will not have another dog.


That's a shame. A new pup creates a new space to fill with love. Take care


----------



## pfeller

Zeev said:


> Once your pup(s) are gone will you get another? Is the heart break of losing a dog too much to consider having another or will the new possibilities seem endless somehow again?
> My main questions is: will you always have a dog in your life?
> It's been rough for us so I'm gonna say after my 3 are gone I will NEVER have another dog...same goes for cats. I am actually kind of looking forward to an empty nest...lol!


At this moment I have 3 beautiful GSD's. These are my first GSD's, had a pitty for 15 yrs, and before that was a long void of no dog due to first husband being one sick individual, and I had a Norwegian Elkhound I got for my 6th or 7th b-day from a cousin, she lasted till I was almost 22. 

I can't imagine being without a dog now. These GSDs have been a godsend to me. But I'm in my mid-50's now. I so badly want to go full remote work and move to the 'country' in about 3 more years. My babies deserve the room and quiet (they don't really like people and stuff) 
Or maybe that's just me. 
I also would love to 'save' those larger dogs you see that don't get picked as often. My current husband thinks I've turned into the 'crazy dog lady'. 

But when my current puppers pass on, I may pause and give deep thought to getting more large dogs. I may not be able to give them what they need physically by then. But I sure hope so, I don't really care for small dogs.


----------



## David Winners

pfeller said:


> At this moment I have 3 beautiful GSD's. These are my first GSD's, had a pitty for 15 yrs, and before that was a long void of no dog due to first husband being one sick individual, and I had a Norwegian Elkhound I got for my 6th or 7th b-day from a cousin, she lasted till I was almost 22.
> 
> I can't imagine being without a dog now. These GSDs have been a godsend to me. But I'm in my mid-50's now. I so badly want to go full remote work and move to the 'country' in about 3 more years. My babies deserve the room and quiet (they don't really like people and stuff)
> Or maybe that's just me.
> I also would love to 'save' those larger dogs you see that don't get picked as often. My current husband thinks I've turned into the 'crazy dog lady'.
> 
> But when my current puppers pass on, I may pause and give deep thought to getting more large dogs. I may not be able to give them what they need physically by then. But I sure hope so, I don't really care for small dogs.


Typically, the larger the dog the easier it is to care for. Most giant breeds don't require much exercise or mental stimulation to be satisfied.


----------



## geo.ulrich

tim_s_adams said:


> I won't have another dog. But I'll never be dogless! By that I mean, my dog is 5 now, and I'm In my 60s, so by the time she's gone, if I got another that dog would outlive me very likely. That seems very unfair to the dog, so I'll just continue to work with and enjoy other people's dogs at that point...


I'm in the same boat I'm 65 and dog is 4 1/2 yrs. car has 90k . I hope I figured correct all should be done about the same time ...


----------



## LuvShepherds

How do you locate puppies of rare or uncommon breeds? I’ve looked into several and can’t locate many at all and the chances of buying a puppy are close to zero. I was interested in Eurasiers until I saw there aren’t any. Same with Chodsky Pes.


----------



## LuvShepherds

Bohemian Shepherd Dog Breed Information - American Kennel Club


Right breed for you? Bohemian Shepherd information including personality, history, grooming, pictures, videos, and the AKC breed standard.




www.akc.org


----------



## Honey Maid

louisebarron said:


> That's a shame. A new pup creates a new space to fill with love. Take care


Yes, it is sad, but everybody's situation is different. It's like me, who once had 8 dogs, all at one time, to say that EVERYONE SHOULD have 8 dogs, all at the same time.


----------



## Sabis mom

LuvShepherds said:


> How do you locate puppies of rare or uncommon breeds? I’ve looked into several and can’t locate many at all and the chances of buying a puppy are close to zero. I was interested in Eurasiers until I saw there aren’t any. Same with Chodsky Pes.


Here you go. I always liked them as well. Don't know this breeder, but I only found a couple.

Eurasier Our Dogs (edelweisseurasiers.com)


----------



## dkallas

tim_s_adams said:


> I won't have another dog. But I'll never be dogless! By that I mean, my dog is 5 now, and I'm In my 60s, so by the time she's gone, if I got another that dog would outlive me very likely. That seems very unfair to the dog, so I'll just continue to work with and enjoy other people's dogs at that point...


I agree. I just had this talk the other day with my daughter. With covid no ones health is a given. If something were to happen to my husband and I, I worry about what would happen to my boys. My daughter is 24 and may not want the additional responsibility of 3 more dogs(we also have a golden retriever). Nobody loves your dogs like you do.


----------



## finn'smom

I can't imagine not having a dog around. I hope I recognize the day I cannot properly care for one and opt for a goldfish lol or a pet rock!


----------



## wolfy dog

finn'smom said:


> I can't imagine not having a dog around. I hope I recognize the day I cannot properly care for one and opt for a goldfish lol or a pet rock!


Consider rats. Trainable like a dog, only live for about 3 years at the most and are quiet but messy in their cages. You can wrestle with them and they love human interaction. Not sure how the nursing facility will react 😅


----------



## LuvShepherds

Sabis mom said:


> Here you go. I always liked them as well. Don't know this breeder, but I only found a couple.
> 
> Eurasier Our Dogs (edelweisseurasiers.com)


Bohemian Shepherds are even rarer. I’m very interested in them because they look so much like German Shepherds. Eurasier breeders have some very strict rules regarding ownership, too, which is a bit of a turn off. I suppose another spitz bred would be similar.


----------



## LuvShepherds

Guinea pigs are cuter than rats. All caged rodents require a lot of cleaning or they smell.


----------



## finn'smom

wolfy dog said:


> Consider rats. Trainable like a dog, only live for about 3 years at the most and are quiet but messy in their cages. You can wrestle with them and they love human interaction. Not sure how the nursing facility will react 😅


Not that I'm against pet rats.. but I'd be far more likely to have snakes and spiders! I'd have nightmares about them escaping and gnawing on me while I sleep. (and yes this is an irrational fear)


----------



## Galathiel

LuvShepherds said:


> Bohemian Shepherds are even rarer. I’m very interested in them because they look so much like German Shepherds. Eurasier breeders have some very strict rules regarding ownership, too, which is a bit of a turn off. I suppose another spitz bred would be similar.


Pomeranians are a spitz breed and can be feisty and fun. My pom used to get into scuffles with our pet pig over scraps their granddad (my dad) would toss out when he was over and sitting outside. She had NO fear.


----------



## Torr

Kinda like my Christmas tree, which is not even a scented car air freshener, If it ever comes to me having my last dog, it will be a furry stuffed animal dog !


----------



## LuvShepherds

Galathiel said:


> Pomeranians are a spitz breed and can be feisty and fun. My pom used to get into scuffles with our pet pig over scraps their granddad (my dad) would toss out when he was over and sitting outside. She had NO fear.


I like Pom if they are calm. Friends had several. The males were great dogs. Their females were not.


----------



## wolfy dog

finn'smom said:


> Not that I'm against pet rats.. but I'd be far more likely to have snakes and spiders! I'd have nightmares about them escaping and gnawing on me while I sleep. (and yes this is an irrational fear)


Have you ever interacted with a friendly per rat? My farm raised friend hated them and changed her mind within 5 minutes after meeting mine. Her daughter got pet rats soon after.


----------



## Galathiel

Interesting. I had a female and she was great. Confident, friendly, and great in the house. I guess it just depends!

ETA: Sorry, wolfy dog posted while I was typing. Was responding to @LuvShepherds ' post.


----------



## finn'smom

wolfy dog said:


> Have you ever interacted with a friendly per rat? My farm raised friend hated them and changed her mind within 5 minutes after meeting mine. Her daughter got pet rats soon after.


It's not a rational fear like I said.. silly phobia for me is all! Maybe someday I'll interact with one!


----------



## wolfy dog

finn'smom said:


> It's not a rational fear like I said.. silly phobia for me is all! Maybe someday I'll interact with one!


I used to be scared of spiders but by observing them and putting them outside instead of vaccuming them up or killing them, it's pretty much cured


----------



## CEMC

My wife and I thought carefully when we considered our last voluntary dog acquisition. I say voluntary because we have never turned a dog away from our home when they needed one and nobody knows what the future holds. We are both near 70, have no heirs we would leave a dog with and neither one of us wants to leave a brokenhearted dog behind to end up in an adoption center or worse. The dog we have now is (at least for now) our last.


----------



## DougnLuna

Zeev said:


> Once your pup(s) are gone will you get another? Is the heart break of losing a dog too much to consider having another or will the new possibilities seem endless somehow again?
> 
> My main questions is: will you always have a dog in your life?
> 
> It's been rough for us so I'm gonna say after my 3 are gone I will NEVER have another dog...same goes for cats. I am actually kind of looking forward to an empty nest...lol!


after my last dog passed away Sept 2020, I said, no more dogs until I retire( 2 to 5 years from now) and can devote all my time to them, but, what I can do is hire myself out to dog sitting and/or walking. With the exception of <if one comes and knocks on my door>. Well... last April Luna called (so much for knocking!) So I guess I will have a dog in the house for the rest of my life...
as a side note, none of my last 5 dogs(incl Luna) were chosen. they were all rescues of one sort or another.


----------



## Tank040415

DougnLuna said:


> after my last dog passed away Sept 2020, I said, no more dogs until I retire( 2 to 5 years from now) and can devote all my time to them


This is how I'm feeling right now. I love my current dog to death - my first dog ever. I grew up with cats - before my boyfriend and I lived together, I convinced him to get a cat. He wound up with two by the time we moved in together. We unfortunately lost one of them to FIP at 9. When we unexpectedly bought a new house with 60 acres, we decided it was time for something that could use it outside of my boyfriend hunting it - so we got our Tank! He is my heart dog - he changed my life as I never knew what it was like to have the love of an animal like this. Cats are great sometimes, but dogs (and specifically GSDs) are a completely different entity. I am afraid of the void that will be there when he decides to go. My problem is I obsess over him. This is probably why I didn't think kids were a good idea for me lol The amount that I love this dog and the anxiety he gives me is overwhelming at times, but at the same time he relaxes me and makes me so happy. I also have read a lot of threads on here about "how often do you walk your dog" and "when is the last time and first time you let your dog out during the day". When I read answers to those, I feel like I'm not giving my dog as much as I should. Both my boyfriend and I work full time jobs and I have the luxury of coming home at lunch to let my guy out. He has a much better life than I know some dogs do but I still don't think I give him the life he deserves. I feel like I couldn't do that to another dog and would want to wait until I'm retired (unfortunately we're talking like 20 years here) as I feel like I'd have more time for them then. I'd like to think I could see myself with a whole pack of them, but who knows! Maybe I'll get another one sooner than I think!


----------



## wolfy dog

I am sure if shelter dogs could talk they would love a trial period with you and not care about your schedule.


----------



## Tank040415

wolfy dog said:


> I am sure if shelter dogs could talk they would love a trial period with you and not care about your schedule.


That is a very good point!


----------



## wolfy dog

Tank040415 said:


> That is a very good point!


Often my dog training clients tell me that they feel guilty about their work schedule. So I counter that by saying that they should feel bad about the street and shelter dogs.


----------



## Galathiel

Oh, if we were all retired or independently wealthy ... but that's not reality  It's more about quality sometimes, than quantity with regards to the time we spend. Our pets teach us about love and loss, selflessness and silliness ... pets are a gift (and a luxury .. man ... I don't even want to KNOW what I've spent LOL).


----------



## RockyRoads62

Zeev said:


> Once your pup(s) are gone will you get another? Is the heart break of losing a dog too much to consider having another or will the new possibilities seem endless somehow again?
> 
> My main questions is: will you always have a dog in your life?
> 
> It's been rough for us so I'm gonna say after my 3 are gone I will NEVER have another dog...same goes for cats. I am actually kind of looking forward to an empty nest...lol!


I am on my last. I am sixty and I have heart issues so I dont think I can outlive another gsd.


----------



## car2ner

My "last dog" was 2 dogs ago. I hate to think we'll never have another dog after my gal- dog passes away someday. I also hate to think we could die and leave a loved dog behind.
So, we can't make any promises.


----------

